# Dog Treats!



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

If you had to pick 1 bag/box of dog treats (thats not a raw treat) to feed your dog, which brand would it be?


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

I make my own, so my own. If I could do that, there's a company that makes 100% chicken jerky that's just dried chicken breast with nothing else added that's GREAT, unfortunately I forget the name. I'll check and post later if I get a chance.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

The Wellness Pure venison and salmon jerky treats. They're great for training with minimal ingredients. Chicken jerky is good too, but not so great of a training size. 

Come to think of it I don't really like to feed too many treats unless they're doing something good for my dogs. I have the lawn green biscuits for obvious reasons, smaller training treats, some with yogurt in them for probiotics, breath freshening ones, tartar control, and some with cranberries for my old lady's urinary tract. Hopefully these will all be unnecessary when I start feeding raw.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> The Wellness Pure venison and salmon jerky treats. They're great for training with minimal ingredients. Chicken jerky is good too, but not so great of a training size.
> 
> Come to think of it I don't really like to feed too many treats unless they're doing something good for my dogs. I have the lawn green biscuits for obvious reasons, smaller training treats, some with yogurt in them for probiotics, breath freshening ones, tartar control, and some with cranberries for my old lady's urinary tract. Hopefully these will all be unnecessary when I start feeding raw.


I very rarely use treats for training but when I have used the jerky, I take 1 piece and just break it up into small pieces, only takes a couple of seconds.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I usually break up the Wellness jerky treats for training too, they're just easier to break up than chicken jerky. My dogs are very food motivated, especially in a training class full of other dogs.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

I can't imagine only having one treat in the house! Right now we've got EVO biscuits, Merrick Buffalo Chips, Sweet potato wrapped in duck strips, and at least two more that I can't think of. I've also got some Yoghund (doggy frozen yogurt) and marrow bones in the freezer.


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

I make my own dog cookies. My dogs think peanut butter cookies are the best treats on earth. 

Walmart sells the most disgusting dog biscuits. One time I was in the store and saw little wiggly bugs or something in the bags of dog biscuits on the shelf. I was so grossed out by that.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow and I thought the boxes of "pup corn" were disgusting. Ick!

Oooh you know my least favorite new treats? Beneful's Healthy Slices (or something like that). Check them out, they look like play dough and the ingredients are a little more disgusting than that.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

At my home I use...oh my, I can't remember the name. They come in a bag with a dog looking at the moon (or maybe sun) I get them at the health food store. Isn't that terrible? If you ask me what kind of shampoo I use I will tell you "green", I don't know the name.

In a pinch I use Matzo crackers.

For training I use whatever the dogs feels is an appropriate paycheck. In my last class 8 out of 10 dogs preferred McDonald's cheeseburgers and the other two wanted apples, one dried, the other fresh. Go figure.


----------



## LoveMyLilDogs (Jul 23, 2008)

My dogs love the Fidos Best Buffalo Strips. They are Bison Flax Seed Barley Grits and Non fat Milk. They smell like jerky and I almost wanna eat them!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh yes, my old roommate's parents used to have a pet supply company and they gave me a ton of free liver biscotti, it's good stuff and my dogs love it too.


----------



## bellamicuore (Jun 16, 2008)

angelar said:


> My dogs - especially my chubby lab, loves Cheerios! I am constantly rewarding them with treats during the day so I know they won't get filled up with those. They work great in treat-dispensing toys, too. I also use Liver Biscotti, which I get through my company. They look just like croutons and contain no wheat, eggs or soy. So, if you have a pet that's allergic to everything, these work great!



Hey, glad you came back!


----------



## danesandhorses (Sep 14, 2008)

I agree. I have a cabinet in the kichen full of all types of treats and chewies. When I walk to the cabinet all 5 dogs line up and sit down. They know whats coming next!


----------



## Oz'sMommy (Sep 9, 2008)

dang just one? i'd have to say sam's yams the bichon fries. oz loves those and they're good for you. oz has TONS of bags of different treats though. and like someone else said, i don't give him anything unless it's good for him. he also eats sam's yams herbal 'cookies' the green & clean ones right now, he seems to like those better than the mixed berry ones we had before. he also eats tilapia jerky which is JUST the dried fish, some company in seattle makes it. then we have wellness pure in venison (but since they have turkey coming out soon i'm going to try those next), evanger's new treats that are pheasant with fruits and veggies. they have oat and potato flour in them but so far oz is okay with that. he eats dogswell duck jerky, i think the one with gloucosamine added, but since those are made in china i'm contemplating taking those out of this treat cabinet...we'll see. last but not least he gets duck & sweet potato biscuits from 'annabelle's treats' those have oats and barley in them.

amazing that he's still lean.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

We have so many different treats it's ridiculous but my lhasa can only eat venison or pork so she gets one kind and Rocky gets anything he wants. The ones we like best for training are Baa Baa Q's which is dried lamb lung or dried pork lung. They stay handy in the pouch and you can break off pieces easy. These are also great to stuff in the roll around toys to keep puppies busy and it doesn't make a mess. I also use the Wellness venison treats, and Wellness Yogurt bars with the bananas and apples that both dogs love. They go CRAZY for Bravo dry roasted venison liver and you can break off little pieces for training or for special treats. And for real special occasions we have a local store that sells pig ears from local pigs (we have a lot of pig farms in NC). Rocky can shred these up pretty good and Chelsy just sucks on an end until its soggy and I toss it away. We don't buy anything not made in the US.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

My dogs love Blue Dog Bakery's peanut butter & molasses cookies. That comes in both biscuit and chewy peanut butter formulas. I also offer them Innova health bars and Canidae snap biscuits. They also like the chicken strips jerky, too.

www.bluedogbakery.com


----------

